# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  المقابلة بين الأيم والبكر ... فائدة لأبي الحسن الجرجاني

## أبو مالك العوضي

قال أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز الجرجاني القاضي في كتابه الفذ (الوساطة بين المتنبي وخصومه ص 79-80):

(( فأما قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: الأيّم أحق بنفسها من وليّها، والبِكر تُستأذن في نفسها. فقد ذهب العراقيون فيه على ظاهر اللغة؛ فجعلوا الأيّم عاماً في الثّيّب والبكر، وجعلوا اللفظة الثانية مفردة بحكم، وداخلة من الثانية في حكمها، وأبى أصحابُنا ذلك؛ فذهب الشافعي الى أن المراد بالأيّم الثيّب، وليس يُحفظ عنه، ولا يوجد في شيء من كتبه أن الأيّم والثيّب في اللغة عبارتان عن معنى واحد، فيجد العائب طريقاً الى عيبه، ولكنه لُطف في الفكر فتوصل به الى استخراج ما غمض على غيره؛ 
وذلك أنه رأى الخبر تضمّن ذكر الأيّم والبكر، ووجد البكر معطوفاً على الأيّم؛ وكان ظاهر الخطاب وحقيقة اللغة يقتضي تغايرَ المعطوف والمعطوف عليه. ومن الظاهر عند أهل اللسان أن الشيء لا يُعطَف على نفسه؛ هذا هو الأصل المطّرد، فإن وُجد في الكلام ما يخرج عنه، وأُصيب ما يخالف هذه القضية فزائل عن الظاهر تابع لدليله؛ كما يوجد عموم يُخَصّ، وأمر يحمل على النّدْب، وخبرٌ يراد به الأمر؛ فلا يُترك له موضوعات الأصول ولا يُعترض به على حقائق اللغة.
وكما لا يُعطف بالشيء على نفسه؛ فكذلك لا يُعطف به على جملة هو بعضُها؛ لأنه يكون معطوفاً به على نفسه وعلى شيء آخر معه.
ولو قال قائل من أهل اللغة، موثوق بسداده: جاءني عمرو وأكرمني أبو زيد؛ لوجب أن يكون أحدُهما غير الآخر في مقتضى الظاهر؛ وكذلك لو قال: وجدت عبد الله عاقلاً وأبا محمد فاضلاً لكان المعقول منهما تغايرهما، وإن أمكن أن يكون المسمى هو المكنى.
فلما تقرّر عنده الأصل، ووجد الأدلة تقوده إليه فصَل بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه، فجعل الأيّم غير البِكْر؛ وليس غير الأبكار إلا الثُيَّب. وليس يعترض هذا قولُ من يزعم أنه إقرار بالعدول عن الظاهر، ومفارقة الحقيقة، فقد سلم للمخالف ورفعت المنازعة في هذه الدلالة؛ لأنا نقول: إن في الخبر ظاهرين متقابلين؛ أحدهما حقيقة الأيّم وهو انطلاقُها على كل خالية من حُرمة النكاح، والثاني ظاهر العطف ووجوب تميّز المعطوف عليه، فلما تقابل هذان الظاهران، ولم يكن من رفْض أحدهما بدّ اتّبع المتعارف، واستسلم لعادة الخطاب؛ وعادة الاستعمال في اللغات مقدمة على حقائقها، وهي أولى بالظاهر من أصولها.
وأما أنا فأرى ظاهرَ الترتيب من ظاهر الألفاظ المنفردة، وإن كان من أصحابنا من يخالفني فيه)).

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لكم هذه الإفادة

ويؤيد حملَ (الأيِّم) في الحديث على (الثيِّب) التصريحُ بهذا في رواياتٍ أخرى
فقد جاء في روايةٍ للبخاري في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة: 
(لا تُنكَح الثيِّب حتى تستأمر، ولا تُنكَح البكر حتى تُستَأذَن...)

وفي روايةٍ لمسلم في صحيحه من حديث ابن عباس: 
(الثيِّب أحقُّ بنفسها من وليِّها، والبكر يستأذنها أبوها، وإذنها صماتها)

----------


## محمود بن سالم الأزهري

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفعنا الله بكم

----------

